# DFDS cheap ferry!



## feeblecat

This years nec code for DFDS - NEC11 
Just paid £78 return with pooch for next August for Bongo.


----------



## teemyob

*DFDS*

When I saw DFDS, I thought it was going to be a Denmark Crossing. Forget, they bought Norforkline.

P&O Start at £50 return, less with C&CC Discounts.

TM


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Is this the same as last year when it was a fully flexible ticket within the same summer or winter period and what was the offer price without the dog?


----------



## Telbell

Just got a P&O nquote out 3rd week May and back ,mid june for our vehicle plus 2 = £106

EDIT: Same (ish) crossing DFDS(with code)= £48 plus £1 debit card charge

Still not sure if fully flexible???

EDIT AGAIN: SEa FRance with their offer code= £86


----------



## sooty10

Thanks for the code, will certainly use it for next years crossings. Used last years code and had 2 returns for £106 and one of them was out July and Back August. 

Keith (sooty)


----------



## jimmyd0g

*Re: dFDS cheap ferry!*



feeblecat said:


> This years nec code for DFDS - NEC11
> Just paid £78 return with pooch for next August for Bongo.


From where in GB to where on the continent, please?


----------



## Mrplodd

If you are planning on going 3 of more times in 12 months have a look at Seafrance's carnet deal.

I got 3 crossings this year for a 7.5m van plus 2 adults for £207 Fully flexible no charge to change. (there are some dates, like school hols where there is a 325 supplement)


----------



## Telbell

> like school hols where there is a 325 supplement


B****y Hell !! That's some supplement!! :lol: :lol: :wink:

Hopefully someone will come on and confirm that DFDS is fully flexible with no supplement on the NEC11 code


----------



## feeblecat

*DFDS*

Cost without dog £48 return Dover - Dunkerque. Don't know how flexible it but still happy. Costs me neatly that for 2 people to travel to Edinburgh from where I live in Scotland!


----------



## UncleNorm

_*I don't believe it!!*_ :roll:

I've just had a play on the DFDS/NL website, using NEC11 code...

Our Coral is 6.92 metres long; 3 m high;

OUT 15 May 2012 £16
IN 26 June 2012 £16
Fuel surcharge £12
Card charge £4.50

_*TOTAL £48.50*_

I presume that the Caravan Club will still want its £445!!

PS It's £106.50 without the code!! :evil:


----------



## feeblecat

UncleNorm said:


> _*I don't believe it!!*_ :roll:
> 
> I've just had a play on the DFDS/NL website, using NEC11 code...
> 
> Our Coral is 6.92 metres long; 3 m high;
> 
> OUT 15 May 2012 £16
> IN 26 June 2012 £16
> Fuel surcharge £12
> Card charge £4.50
> 
> _*TOTAL £48.50*_
> 
> I presume that the Caravan Club will still want its £445!!
> 
> PS It's £106.50 without the code!! :evil:


If you pay with Paypal there is no card/booking charge!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Just a small heads-up - make of it what you will....... :roll: 

Be careful about sinking your 'hard earned' into a SeaFrance carnet at the moment...........the way things are going with SF, they might not be around in a few months (or weeks) to honour it.

The EU bogies are due to give their verdict on the 'rescue package' very soon...........

Carl


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Carl

I think Sea France have been in this position for several years. The last I remember is they were owned by the French state railway who seem to keep hanging this veiled threat over their heads. 

Anyway it has made me avoid them for a couple of years. Just booked the ferrys with DFDS for the Denia meet up; £47 return including the £1 booking fee. I phoned to queery if it is a fully amendable as it was this year and the answer was "YES" up until 30th June 2012. After that date normal amendment charges apply. 

It must be on the leaflet that they have on the stand, if someone could pick one up.


----------



## Philippft

I'm very pleased with this tip off, now booked return crossing to Dunkerque next May returning June £57.00 all in.

Looking forward to returning to Italy.


----------



## Stanner

UncleNorm said:


> _*I don't believe it!!*_ :roll:
> 
> I've just had a play on the DFDS/NL website, using NEC11 code...
> 
> Our Coral is 6.92 metres long; 3 m high;
> 
> OUT 15 May 2012 £16
> IN 26 June 2012 £16
> Fuel surcharge £12
> Card charge £4.50
> 
> _*TOTAL £48.50*_
> 
> I presume that the Caravan Club will still want its £445!!
> 
> PS It's £106.50 without the code!! :evil:


Why on earth are you paying a £4.50 card charge? 8O


----------



## feeblecat

*Free amendments*

Free amendments till June 2012 apparently!


----------



## UncleNorm

Stanner said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*I don't believe it!!*_ :roll:
> 
> I've just had a play on the DFDS/NL website, using NEC11 code...
> 
> Our Coral is 6.92 metres long; 3 m high;
> 
> OUT 15 May 2012 £16
> IN 26 June 2012 £16
> Fuel surcharge £12
> Card charge £4.50
> 
> _*TOTAL £48.50*_
> 
> I presume that the Caravan Club will still want its £445!!
> 
> PS It's £106.50 without the code!! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth are you paying a £4.50 card charge? 8O
Click to expand...

Because I'm BLIND!!  I didn't see PayPal sitting there as an option!! Now down to £44 and giving it all some serious thought!!

Actually... AuntieSandra and I would really like to pop over to Canada for a few weeks next year, maybe around April/May time. But I would love to pop across to the continent next year as well. Yes, I want my cake and want to eat it!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## peejay

Hey Norm, thats peanuts compared to DFDS on the Esjberg route (trading as Dick Turpin Seaways), we had to return a week early, changing the booking was a standard fee of £70 which was bad enough but when I tried to pay by credit card then mentioned a £9.25 admin fee 8O 
Needless to say I opted to pay by debit card with 0 fees.

Pete


----------



## teemyob

*hope and seas*



Carl_n_Flo said:


> Just a small heads-up - make of it what you will....... :roll:
> 
> Be careful about sinking your 'hard earned' into a SeaFrance carnet at the moment...........the way things are going with SF, they might not be around in a few months (or weeks) to honour it.
> 
> The EU bogies are due to give their verdict on the 'rescue package' very soon...........
> 
> Carl


I hope they keep going. More competition the better. Look what has happened on the western channel.

TM


----------



## Stanner

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Just a small heads-up - make of it what you will....... :roll:
> 
> Be careful about sinking your 'hard earned' into a SeaFrance carnet at the moment...........the way things are going with SF, they might not be around in a few months (or weeks) to honour it.
> 
> The EU bogies are due to give their verdict on the 'rescue package' very soon...........
> 
> Carl


Just do as I did with SpeedFerries make sure you pay with a credit card or even better a VISA debit card. 
The VISA chargeback scheme is much the same as the Consumer Credit Act protection BUT it doesn't have the £100 minimum transaction limit.

http://whatconsumer.co.uk/visa-debit-chargeback/


----------



## lucy2

UncleNorm said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*I don't believe it!!*_ :roll:
> 
> I've just had a play on the DFDS/NL website, using NEC11 code...
> 
> Our Coral is 6.92 metres long; 3 m high;
> 
> OUT 15 May 2012 £16
> IN 26 June 2012 £16
> Fuel surcharge £12
> Card charge £4.50
> 
> _*TOTAL £48.50*_
> 
> I presume that the Caravan Club will still want its £445!!
> 
> PS It's £106.50 without the code!! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth are you paying a £4.50 card charge? 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm BLIND!!  I didn't see PayPal sitting there as an option!! Now down to £44 and giving it all some serious thought!!
> 
> Actually... AuntieSandra and I would really like to pop over to Canada for a few weeks next year, maybe around April/May time. But I would love to pop across to the continent next year as well. Yes, I want my cake and want to eat it!! :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Dover/Dunkirk 22.00 25/5/12 2 people motorhome NEC11 £ 22 single didnt see any fuel surchange I went right throu to the paying with Paypal stage still only £ 22 what a bargain


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning Lucy2!! Yes, I see what you mean. But the fuel surcharge was definitely there when I first priced up. Clearly, the webpage has been changed in the last few hours. :? 

The £16 each way is now £22 but it still works out at £44 return. As you say, what a bargain!


----------



## raynipper

More south coast news......................

http://www.ferrypubs.co.uk/news_south-coast.asp

Ray.


----------



## Telbell

Weird things ARE happening on the DFDS Booking Site.

Yesterday I booked a trip -cost was £49 including £1 debit card fee AND £12 fuel surcharge

I've just checked the identical crossings and was quoted a total of £47 but NO FUEL CHARGE, which has noiw been included in the Ferry Fare.

So it's gone down by £2

:roll:


----------



## coppo

Hi
Can anyone use this NEC11 code or is it restricted to certain conditions etc.

Paul.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Code NEC11 is valid until 16th October when the show closes.
Past experience is that it will work for a couple of days after that - but no guarantee.

Biggest surprise is that my return tickets for next year are £1 less than this year.

Only snag is that amendments made after June 30th will be chargeable. I suppose it stops people messing DFDS about during peak travel times.

As I have been posting for ages - this is the only way to travel - boop boop !


----------



## coppo

Many thanks for that.

Paul.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I booked the Dover Dunkirk crossing with Norfolk line a few months back.

Van 2 passengers and the dog, trailer on the back with the car on, sail back end of November this year back at the beginning of April next year, cant remember the exact cost without rummaging around for the print out but it was definitely hovering around the £130.00 mark..

At the time I was doing cart wheels at the cost as there was nobody could touch it, maybe if I had waited until I had my hands on the code I could have saved a couple of shillings more.. It's hard being a Yorkshire man :roll: , but there again it's even harder if you are as tight as the Scottish :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

ThursdaysChild said:


> As I have been posting for ages - this is the only way to travel - boop boop !


If you are heading north or east....................

If you are heading south it can be (if you qualify for the over 60's/disabled/student 20% discount) cheaper overall to use Newhaven - Dieppe as you can get a crossing with the discount for just over £100 that saves a couple of hundred miles of driving and a few Euro in peage costs.

Dunkirk to Rouen (A.13) 171 miles + about £5 peage tolls

Dieppe to Rouen (A.13) 56 miles & no tolls.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

I have been lying !

My tickets for three trips next year are costing *£4* less than this year !

Opt to travel Monday to Thursday out of peak season either early morning or late evening and the return is £44. I hate paypal, so I'm paying £1 to use my debit card. Total £45.

Stanner, I have done the maths for all the options, and factoring in the incredibly low prices we get from DFDS, this suits just fine. And we never use peage unless it's life or death or late for the ferry.


----------



## Stanner

ThursdaysChild said:


> I have been lying !
> 
> My tickets for three trips next year are costing *£4* less than this year !
> 
> Opt to travel Monday to Thursday out of peak season either early morning or late evening and the return is £44. I hate paypal, so I'm paying £1 to use my debit card. Total £45.
> 
> Stanner, I have done the maths for all the options, and factoring in the incredibly low prices we get from DFDS, this suits just fine. And we never use peage unless it's life or death or late for the ferry.


I've done the maths as well and I wouldn't drive all that extra distance and enjoy the "delights" of Dover just to "save" £60 or so on the ferry.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Having soloed and tugged to and through Newhaven on more than one occasion, I'll stick with Dover, thank you.


----------



## tyreman1

Just wanted to say thanks to feeblecat for the code,just booked for May...£65.00 return,absolute bargain.


----------



## feeblecat

*Agree!*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> It's hard being a Yorkshire man :roll: , but there again it's even harder if you are as tight as the Scottish :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> 
> Ray.


Can't argue with you there! Lol


----------



## Telbell

Despite all the LD Lines recommendations (Newhaven to Dieppe), they don't seem to have sorted their fares out for next summer; nothing comes up after March 2012


----------



## grandadbaza

Thanks for the Code,, just booked for May ,with van and toad (and wife) £88.00 return


----------



## Telbell

To Paul (Paulann) who suggested on t'other thread (now closed) that the code didn't give much of a discount:

In our case a reduction of £104 (without code) to £49 is very much a discount :lol:


----------



## Yaxley

*DFDS Cheap Ferry*

Thanks for the code.
Have just booked out May back June for £48 return.
Going to Germany for the first time.
Now have to find a reasonable fare from Ireland to UK to connect.
Ian


----------



## raynipper

Have you considered the direct route to Cherbourg from Ireland Ian.?

Ray.


----------



## feeblecat

*Re: DFDS Cheap Ferry*



Yaxley said:


> Thanks for the code.
> Have just booked out May back June for £48 return.
> Going to Germany for the first time.
> Now have to find a reasonable fare from Ireland to UK to connect.
> Ian


We went to Germany for the first time this year, great place.

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## Yaxley

Have you considered the direct route to Cherbourg from Ireland Ian.?

Hello Ray
Yes we have used Rosslare/Cherbourg for the past three years.
Last May/June it cost é470 with Irish Ferries and that was booking the previous December. Brittany Ferries on Cork/Roscoff is considerably dearer(é773 next year). Because we want to travel through Belgium and Luxembourg to Germany I decided to go through Dover/Dunkerque and especially with the low fare on Norforkline. I havent looked at it in detail but I think the overall mileage will be similar.
The cost of Ferries from Ireland to either UK or mainland Europe is expensive compared to what you pay in the UK to get to France.
Regards
Ian


----------



## sander4709

Do Brittany Ferries have any discounts/codes does anyone know? I want to travel Cherbourg > Portsmouth in April and it looks like £280 for 7m + 2 Adults.


----------



## Stanner

Don't know if this is already common knowledge or not.........

So just passing on a tip given to me in strictest confidence at the DFDS/NL stand at the NEC\yesterday.

If you want to change your return crossing whilst abroad and can't manage to do so on-line (by far the best way) and end up needing to do it at Dunkeque DO NOT drive up to the check-in booth and try to change things there.

Instead go to the Terminal Building, in there you will find some freephones that connect direct to Reservations/Customer Service in Dover - call Dover and ask them to change the booking. You will usually get a better deal that way, as they have access to more information than the check-in booths and more time/leeway to try and sort out the best deal.


----------



## JohnWebb

We had problems when DFDS were Norfolk Lines. My wife was ill and we wanted to get home 2 days early. They refused to do anything except charge a full single fare. We had booked through the Caravan Club so I then rang them and explained all. After a short time they rang back and said can we get to the port for the next boat, no charge! We were very grateful.


----------



## feeblecat

*Show finishes today*

Just a reminder, the NEC show finishes today and I don't know how long the Code will be active for - for those who haven't yet booked with code but intended to.


----------

